# [SOLVED] Gentoo rozmiar

## Gabon

Witam , jestem nowy 

Dziś zainstalowałem sobie gentoo ze stage 3 ( według dokumentacji z www.gentoo.org)  wszystko działa bez problemów , poraża mnie tylko rozmiar 1.5GB a nie ma ani mc ani X'ów itp tylko konsola i podstawowe programiki typu ping nano . Czy jest jakaś możliwość zainstalowanie tego na mniejszą ilość, i czy można kontrolować co się instaluje....

Jak sprawdzić co się w pełni zainstalowało....... tzn jakie programy jakie pakiety itp...Last edited by Gabon on Thu Jul 26, 2007 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Robert W.

 *Gabon wrote:*   

> Witam , jestem nowy 
> 
> Dziś zainstalowałem sobie gentoo ze stage 3 ( według dokumentacji z www.gentoo.org)  wszystko działa bez problemów , poraża mnie tylko rozmiar 1.5GB a nie ma ani mc ani X'ów itp tylko konsola i podstawowe programiki typu ping nano . Czy jest jakaś możliwość zainstalowanie tego na mniejszą ilość, i czy można kontrolować co się instaluje....

 

System ze stage 3 ma około 400 MB, albo i jeszcze mniej.

 *Gabon wrote:*   

> Jak sprawdzić co się w pełni zainstalowało....... tzn jakie programy jakie pakiety itp...

 

```
emerge -epv world
```

----------

## manwe_

 *Gabon wrote:*   

> poraża mnie tylko rozmiar 1.5GB

 

```
$ du -sh /usr/portage/ /usr/portage/distfiles/ /var/tmp/portage/
```

----------

## Gabon

Zanim to wykonam chciałbym wiedzieć 

co robi to polecenie :

```

$ du -sh /usr/portage/ /usr/portage/distfiles/ /var/tmp/portage/

```

----------

## quosek

wyswietla ile zajmuja "śmieci":

- /usr/portage/ (tam masz drzewko portage i distfilesy) (nie wiem czemu masz to srpawdzic - i tak nie wywalisz)

- /usr/portage/distfiles/ - sciagniete zrodelka (w sumie mozesz wywalic - jezeli bedziesz ktorys pakiet przykompilowywal to wtedy bedziesz musial go jeszcze raz zassac)

- /var/tmp/portage/  - temp portage (do wywalki)

jeszcze mozesz sobie looknac ile zajmuje /var/log

i sprawdzic, czy wywaliles zarowno spakowyny portage jak i stage3 (nie wiem jak teraz sie isntaluje, ale kiedys normalnie przegrywales tar.gz stage3 i go rozpakowywales - potem tego tar.gz mozna wywalic)

a - zobacz, czy jakies tempy Ci nie zajmuja duzo miejsca

mi 1.5 GB zajmuje spakowany system z :

- KDE (powycinanym)

- OO

- Firefox, Thunderbird, Opera, ekg

- Skype, Kadu, Psi

- Java (runtime oraz sdk)

- Eclipse

- Digikam

- K3B, Amarok, RealPlayer, MPlayer, Xine

- duza ilosc innych smieci

----------

## manwe_

 *quosek wrote:*   

> - /usr/portage/ (tam masz drzewko portage i distfilesy) (nie wiem czemu masz to srpawdzic - i tak nie wywalisz)

 

Zawsze można spakować  :Smile:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_VERY_small_Portage_Tree_with_SquashFS_and_UnionFS

 *Gabon wrote:*   

> Zanim to wykonam chciałbym wiedzieć co robi to polecenie :

 

Pokłóciłeś się z man'em, że pytasz na forum?

----------

## Gabon

nie pokłóciłem się ale rozmawiamy trochę w innym języku  :Smile: 

a mam nowy problemik : 

chciałem sobie zainstalować mc wiec robie 

```

emerge mc

```

i wywala mi taki błąd:

```

 [31;01m*[0m You must either disable unicode useflag or, if you want a

 [31;01m*[0m unicode-aware mc, set the slang useflag as well.

!!! ERROR: app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  mc-4.6.1-r3.ebuild, line 45:   Called die

!!! set slang or unset unicode

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

ten kod to zawartość pliku build.log

----------

## quosek

wyraznie Ci pisze

```

You must either disable unicode useflag or, if you want a unicode-aware mc, set the slang useflag as well.

set slang or unset unicode 

```

czyli albo musisz do mc dodac flage -unicode albo slang

mozesz to zrobic w /etc/portage/package.use, np:

```

app-misc/mc slang

```

lub

```

app-misc/mc -unicode

```

a ktora wersje wybierzesz to zalezy czy chcesz miec unicode (i masz system w unicode [raczej tak]) czy nie

----------

## Gabon

to co piszesz to już doczytałem ale ja nie mam tam pliku  /etc/portage/package.use mam pusty katalog  /etc/portage/

czyli powinienem zrobić ten plik i odpowiednio to dopisać?

----------

## quosek

tak

----------

## canis_lupus

Kurcze, u mnie gentoo zajmuje 5GB:/

/usr/lib - 1GB

/usr/share - 500MB

Jak to mogę ograniczyć? emerge --depclean nie pomaga...

----------

## Robert W.

 *Gabon wrote:*   

> to co piszesz to już doczytałem ale ja nie mam tam pliku  /etc/portage/package.use mam pusty katalog  /etc/portage/
> 
> czyli powinienem zrobić ten plik i odpowiednio to dopisać?

 

Przeczytaj handbooka.

----------

## Gabon

czytam handbook i jest tam dużo informacji ale jak widzę ze danego pliku konfiguracyjnego nie mam w etc to trochę głupieje czy tworzyć go czy nie,ale widzę że jednak trzeba tworzyc

----------

## Gabon

sprawdziłem najwiecej mi zajmuje  : 

```

/proc -173MB

/sys 90MB

/usr 1118MB

/var 27MB 

a reszta katalogów max do 5MB

w /usr mam :

 bin -15MB

 include 11MB

 lib - 139MB

 libexec 14MB

 portage 602MB   /usr/portage/distfiles/ -58MB  /var/tmp/portage -40k

 sbin 2MB

 share 86MB

 src 312MB czemu tak dużo??

 

```

system instalowałem wczoraj zgodnie z dokumentacją ze stage3 

polecenie df -h wypisuje że zajęte jest 1.5 GB 

a ten system nic nie ma na moje oko powinien zajmować mniej niż 500MB , jak widać najwięcej zajmuje to portage ale tego sie nie da chyba usunąć   

Czemu tak mecze ten rozmiar bo chciałem budować system od podstaw tzn. chciałem sam wszystko zainstalować i wiedzieć co mam w systemie . A rozmiar 1.5GB to za dużo tak mi się wydaje .

A jeszcze jedno ja np. emerge mc ściąga coś z internetu potrzebne do mc czy potem jak wszystko skompiluje jest to usuwane?

----------

## quosek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /proc -173MB
> 
> /sys 90MB
> ...

 

to sa pseudo systemy - opisuja sprzet, mapowania itd - to NIE ZAJMUJE miejsca na dysku nawet jezeli tyle pokazuje

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles/ -58MB
> 
> 

 

to jak chcesz to mozesz wywalic. jezeli planujesz przebudowe systemu (np. zmiane flag) to zostaw (uwaga - czesto zmiania sie wersja ebuilda a wersja pakietu jest ta sama - wiec jezeli nie wywalisz to nie bedziesz w takim przypadku musial sciagac ponownie)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> src 312MB czemu tak dużo?? 
> 
> 

 

bo tam masz zrodelka jadra. zobacz czy tylko jedne i czy nie masz tam ich tez w wersji spakowanej (nie pamietam ile zajmuje kernel, a na razie nie mam jak sprawdzic - komp z linuxem wylaczyl sie [pewnie brak pradu] i nie mam jak go zdalnie podniesc)

i jakos tego 1,5 GB nie moge sie doliczyc - usr (1118) + var (27) + pare po 5 mb nijak nie wychodzi 1,5 GB

dodatkowo mozesz poszukac jak zmniejszyc portage (albo powykluczac galezie, albo link, ktory Ci ktos podeslal)

co do emerge mc i sciagania - to co sciagnie trafia do /usr/portage/distfiles i nie jest kasowane (czemu - pisalem wyzej)

----------

## Gabon

Ja najpierw przeczytam całego handbook, bo widzę że zadaje trochę głupich pytań na które jest odpowiedz w handbooku

potem zacznę pytać na forum   .

Gentoo mam dopiero od 2 dni . 

Dzięki za pomoc 

Z mojej strony temat zamknięty ....

----------

## quosek

to jak widze FAQ forum tez powinienes przeczytac ......

jak zamykasz temat dajesz [SOLVED] w temacie (edytujesz pierwszego posta i to dodajesz przed tytulem)

----------

